# Thoughts on the news of "Brenda Heist"



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm kinda' new & I liken my online nickname to being confuzzled & disgrazzled, but this really did get under my skin!?!?

If you have *NOT *heard of this story here is link;

or you can google her name.


...OMG! I feel so bad for her kids. I realize she was going through a divorce, _of which I hope to never know about personally_. *However*, I really think she has to have some mental disorder to just walk away from it all. I know many people might fantasize and make joking comments... But she _*ACTUALLY*_ did just up and walk away. 

I can understand if you were in the middle of divorce getting away from an ex... I think this story is so SO complicated I just hate it. 

Can any good come of her decision? (to up and walk out of your kids life)...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all "this is the face of meth."

Yes to decide to just leave and eat garbage and be homeless for years she has to be mentally ill. 
Her daughter is not happy with her. I don't blame her. But clearly this woman is sick.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't imagine how someone can leave their kids, and talk about having no compassion for her spouse. Can't imagine the agony of him thinking the worst had happen to her. On the bight side he seems to have done a good job. 

My cousin just left her spouse today, she married when she was 16. Mother pushed her to because the husband was a good christian, turned out to be very dominating and fanatical.

Sad thing she is leaving her kids 18 year old daughter and an 8 year old daughter.  She did that once before to fallow an OM she met online. I'm guessing she's chasing another one. My son is 9 and if I'm out even an hour longer he starts asking for me, how heartless to abandon your family just like that.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> First of all "this is the face of meth."


No kidding!

This is an odd story. I suspect Brenda Heist is quite sick in the head. If she had dropped out of contact justfor a week to clear her head, that would be odd enough. For eleven years? I don't get it.

Her daughter's reaction is understandable. All the peace she had made with her mother's vanishing was based on a lie. Anger is a natural defense.

Not to mention the other kid, her extended family, the legal hassles the ex-husband was put through (he was suspected in her disappearance, had to file death certificates, etc.). Boggles the mind.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She's very clearly a druggie, I'm guessing age was before too and she moved to fl to live in a drug friendly spot. She's Los been homeless, so I'm guessing her story also involves sex for money for meth,


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

People in FL say she's lying about what?


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

I think you'd have to be very selfish to be able to do that. Parenting is the hardest job in the world, but how could she leave without saying a word, knowing they would think the worst had happened.

She does look like she's been living rough. She's aged a lot since the license pic.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow....

Reminds me of my stepdaughter's mother.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh right. She only looks like she's been meth by coincidence.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Decorum said:


> Sorry,
> That she has denied involvment in drugs.


Well, at least twice she's been found with marijuana - and one of those times involved an arrest.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Then there is the nice haunted meth user eyes she has.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And the sores on her face.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

> Heist, 54, was going through a divorce with her husband and applying for housing assistance in 2002 when, while distressed and crying in a park in Lititz, she told police, she was approached by a trio of drifters who told her they were about to head to Florida. The mother of two, who worked as a car dealership bookkeeper, had just dropped off her kids at school when she decided to join the group, and vanished without a trace.
> "She decided to go with them on a whim," Schofield told ABCNews.com. "She told me that it was two males and female. They drove to York, Pa., with her car, parked it and abandoned it, and met up with another group, who were traveling down to Florida. It was a community down there living together."


first of all I think what she did was cowardly.But I wouldn't cal her a a"kept soccer mom" either.who left on a "whim".

they were going through a divorce.See that part? And see what he said about her?She wasn't some beloved soccer mom.Who left on a whim.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

[QUOTEI think you'd have to be very selfish to be able to do that. Parenting is the hardest job in the world, but how could she leave without saying a word, knowing they would think the worst had happened.

She does look like she's been living rough. She's aged a lot since the license pic.
][/QUOTE]

Men do it every single day.Its much less likely a woman will that is why its "breaking news" if she does.

The reason why its remarkable and "news worthy" is the very fact she is a woman because it a lot more unusual.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And the fact that she looks so haggard. 
It makes a good online story.


----------

